# hardibacker, can you nail to it?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No joy---brads will not penetrate the hardi board--


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes, what "oh'mike" says! - however -

We've done this (What fun!) -
Made sure we had adequate nailing everywhere in the wall (Everywhere!!!) 
Pre-drilled all the places where trim nails would go ... including the 
places where the trim on the beadboard would go through the
backer board -
Used a "Hardened" trim nail to mark the backer board -
Used a "Tapcon", drill bit to pre-drill the backer board -
Installed bead board and trim -
Results? - Excellent! 
Time consuming? - Yes! 
Did we make any money on it? - Not! 
Live and learn!!
(The reason you see smiles above - got a whole lot of work from
home owner!!)
We did this about 5 years ago, and we're still doing minor/major
remodeling projects for this person (Historic Dist. - W. side - Aurora, Ill.)
Have fun!! 

rossfingal


----------

